# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  گذر زمان..

## tiger333

چقدر زمان زود میگذره. :گریه:

----------


## rahmatipoor

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   :متفکر:

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


به تاریخ عضویت و گذاشتن این پست دقت کن متوجه منظورش می شوی  :چشمک:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به تاریخ عضویت و گذاشتن این پست دقت کن متوجه منظورش می شوی


 :قهقهه:  زود گذشت ...

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> زود گذشت ...


آری. و من هنوز اینجا رو زنده نگه داشتم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## rahmatipoor

پس به زودی  *روحمان شاد و یادمان گرامی*

----------

